# Where to buy more specialist shrimp?



## Iain Sutherland (6 Mar 2012)

Hi folks, just wondering if there are any well know places in the UK to source rarer shrimp?
Looking at tigers, harlequins etc for my nano.

Also would like 20 odd bumblebee shrimp if anyone has any or a suggestion where to buy at reasonable prices...

thanks


----------



## hinch (6 Mar 2012)

think kesgrave had some bumblebee's in last time I looked


----------



## George Farmer (6 Mar 2012)

Try PMing Piece-of-fish.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Mar 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> think kesgrave had some bumblebee's in last time I looked



Thanks hinch, i know some people say they are good but i visited them last year and was a little shocked at the quantity of dead animals floating around in tanks.  Was a litle put off by this.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Try PMing Piece-of-fish.



Thanks George, i will do that


----------



## basil (12 Mar 2012)

There is a newish site in Ireland selling a great range of shrimp. Not heard anything about them though and I never bought from them myself, but.......they have some fine shrimp and seem to know their onions!!

http://www.aquaworld.ie/30,0,shrimps

Anyone else bought from them on ukaps? 

Mike


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Mar 2012)

thanks basil, they have a good selection but they only deliver to the uk on 3-4 day delivery.  Would love to know if anyone has any experience with them?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (13 Mar 2012)

Hi. 
This may be a little out of your way but they do stock Bumble Bees, RCS, Yellow, Blue, and Amanos. Had plenty in over the weekend.
http://www.a-zaquatics.com/



> http://www.aquaworld.ie/30,0,shrimps
> 
> Anyone else bought from them on ukaps?



No, but I would be interested myself. They have very reasonably priced Optiwhites that I`m interested in getting an opinion on.


----------

